# them damn cats



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

the have ruined my vegatable garden they fowl everywere and there is several of them doing it daily, does anyone no any decent repellants that atually work. i dunno wat to do.


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

we sell a product at work call keep off i think its a blue crystal ment to repel cats and dogs from your garden  not tried it so dont no how well it works


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

A shot gun 

JOKING! before anyone starts lol

Couldnt you fence it off with some netting ? over the top aswel ?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Whenever I dig in my front garden I know I will get local cats - cos wherever you dig, they dig because the ground is soft and loose and easy.

I always lay down orange peel and it keeps them away. There is a product called "Get Off", it comes as sprays and washes, but also as green crystals. It's made from herbs that cats hate and it really does work. I use the spray in the house to keep my cats off places I don't want them to go and use it in the garden too.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

it would cost hundreds if not thousands to put a fence round my garden and the same for the veg patch. oooooh shotgun good idea no joking lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sam432 said:


> it would cost hundreds if not thousands to put a fence round my garden and the same for the veg patch. oooooh shotgun good idea no joking lol


haha i think we had some of that Get Off under the sink never worked for us tho.....


----------



## spankingtigger (Oct 16, 2007)

well if you wanna try some of this get off stuff our has been discontinued so its cheap i can get it posted out to you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

super-soaker water pistol type thingy?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Put some concentrated orange juice on some tissue and put it around the garden patch just a little under the soil.
Or even better hydrate some "bug gel" water crystals and hydrate it with orange juice and put it just udner the soil around the veggie patch.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

what are tho moth ball things like ?


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

i want sommet that will keep em off for good lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

To get them off your garden for good means changing their habits and stopping them viewing your garden as their toilet.

So put down stuff like orange peel, citronella oil, Get Off, Stay Off, F*ck Off - whatever - and send them somewhere else! :lol2: 

Cats are creatures of habit, so change their habits and after a while they'll not see your garden as a toilet and you should be OK?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

either get off crystals, or sprinkle some olbas or citronella oil onto some tissue or cotton wool and put that around. They hate it. Or as someone suggested, a water pistol.
You can actually buy a thing which connects to the hosepipe and works on a motion sensor and activates if anything goes near it and gives it a cold soak. As a cat owner, I wouldn't object to anyone discouraging my cats by soaking them as it won't hurt or harm them. Luckily, my next door neighbour is also a cat lover and we are surrounded by open fields, so my cats don't cause anyone a problem. The next but one neighbour however is a cat hater and they set their vicious dog on any cats which come into their garden.Thass ok though cos if one of my cats comes home injured, I'll set my massive dog on their horrible labrador. The blasted beast bit one of my neighbours sons last year too.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

feorag said:


> So put down stuff like orange peel, citronella oil, Get Off, Stay Off, F*ck Off


I am now tempted to make a cat repellent just so I can call it F*ck Off :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> A shot gun
> 
> JOKING! before anyone starts lol
> 
> Couldnt you fence it off with some netting ? over the top aswel ?


How :censor:ing could you :bash::bash::bash::bash:






Have you any idea how much shotgun cartridges cost these days. Use bricks they're cheaper and you can reuse them :2thumb:.

And as Mark said "JOKING! before anyone starts"


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> super-soaker water pistol type thingy?


....filled with unleaded and a box of matches in your back pocket??? :devil:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

lol im gunna hav eto try some of these its driving me bonkers and me mum too lol


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Prickly rose/bramble stems and holly along with other spiky leaves are also meant to be a good deterrent as well as sharp gravel as the cats don't like getting their paws pricked. You could even plant a prickly border to see if that helps. Apparently some fragrant plants are meant to deter cats as well. Coleus canina is a plant meant to put off cats as well as other mammals.

I used the crystal stuff once and quite frankly, it smelt so bad that I wanted to stay out of the garden never mind the cats! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I see this thread has attracted some cat haters as per usual:devil:

I googled it for you and found this

*Top tips to keep cats out of gardens*

*Are you bothered by cats coming into your garden and doing their* *business, scaring your birds away, or getting up to other mischief? Here is a list of 30 deterrents you could try:*
*1. If a Tom starts to mark his new territory you could mark over it yourself although it may surprise the neighbours!*
*2. You can buy repellent pellets from garden centres that smell like citrus fruits, which apparently cats don't like.*
*3. Or you could use the real thing lemon or citrus peels work for a bit but you have to keep replacing them every three or four days. Not good for a big space unless you really really like lemonade.*
*4. You could try planting Coleus Canina which emits a foul odour when a cat rubs itself against it, but I'd imagine you'd have to cover quite a large area (depending on the size of your garden) for it to be effective.*
*5. Lion dung is said to keep them out but it may smell even worse than cats poo, but it's good for the roses.*
*6. Small sticks pushed into the ground so that approximately six to 12 inches are sticking out of the ground like spikes. They must be close enough together to prevent cats snuggling their bottoms down between them to poo.*
*7. Get a yappy dog.*
*8. Spray water at them, not from a hose, from one of those spray bottles from a garden centre or use or a super-soaking water gun for cats further away.*
*9. I have heard that they don't like garlic.*
*10. A friend suggested moth balls worked for her. TOXIC TO DOGS*
*11. Sprinkle black pepper & chilli around the garden, harmless to animals but an effective deterrent apparently.*
*12. Getting a cat yourself often works. Its very unusual for a cat to poop in its own garden, and other cats won't really come near another cats area, unless it likes them, and then it wont poop 'cos it*
*respects the area!*
*13. You can buy some pet repellent spray from the DIY stores. It is harmless to animals and children.*
*14. Solid toilet blocks (used in public loos usually) crumbled around.
*
*15. Scatter citrus peel (oranges & lemons) around the garden.
*
*16. Place pine cones around near garden borders.
*
*17. Plant geraniums, marigolds and petunias, cats apparently dislike those plants.
*
*18. Grow spiky plants near areas you want to keep cats away from.*
*19. Ask local cat owners to provide an inside litter tray for their cats to discourage outside toileting.*
*20. Or if the cat owner doesn't want/can't have inside trays...Ask them to dig a pit in their garden, several feet deep and 2 foot square and fill with peat. Then all that is needed is for this outside toilet to be dug over frequently.*
*21. If you have bare soil cover it with gravel or slate chippings etc, it will discourage digging.*
*22. Keep your lawn short. If you let your lawn get to 3" ish high, they will poo in it and not bury it.*
*23. Place a small length of hosepipe in amongst your plants, cats and birds don't like snakes!*
*24. Invest in a bag of coffee (grounds), and spread around the garden.*
*25. Plant some lavender. It works for some and smells divine and for some reason the cats hate it.*
*26. Olbas oil (the one you put on pillows for blocked noses) works pretty well.*
*27. Water 'Scarecrow' that squirts water at things it detects moving, including you!*
*28. If all the foregoing makes you despair then go the high-tech route and buy yourself an ultrasonic cat repeller*


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

thank you and u would you not be a hater if it was happening to you


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I see this thread has attracted some cat haters as per usual:devil:


Who? If you are referring to my posts it is called "humour". : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sam432 said:


> thank you and u would you not be a hater if it was happening to you


 nope. I value life over a few plants any day.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam432 said:


> the have ruined my vegatable garden they fowl everywere and there is several of them doing it daily, does anyone no any decent repellants that atually work. i dunno wat to do.


Plus hose in turn on when senser.Senses cat'etc they get a dose of water:gasp:.And your veggies get a drink:lol2:.
Click link.
WATER JET SPRAY FOX DOG CAT BIRDS HERONS PEST REPELLER on eBay, also Other Pest Control, Weed Pest Control, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 03-Apr-09 19:15:00 BST)


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

how about putting orange juice in a water gun?

just an idea?.... X x X


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Paulusworm said:


> Who? If you are referring to my posts it is called "humour". : victory:


 
I dont do sick jokes, sorry




sam432 said:


> thank you and u *would you not be a hater if it* *was happening to you*


 
Nope


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Im not a cat hater :flrt: Ive always had cats and still have the craziest one ive ever had now shes a right little madam lol

Good luck with your cat problem 

Cats do it in our garden drives my dad mental and i just laught at him 





Shell195 said:


> I see this thread has attracted some cat haters as per usual:devil:
> 
> I googled it for you and found this
> 
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Im not a cat hater :flrt: Ive always had cats and still have the craziest one ive ever had now shes a right little madam lol
> 
> Good luck with your cat problem
> 
> Cats do it in our garden drives my dad mental and i just laught at him


 

Mark I wasnt referring to you ya daft sod:lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Mark I wasnt referring to you ya daft sod:lol2:


Oooo good good 

Im normally being told off for something so just assumed :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Oooo good good
> 
> Im normally being told off for something so just assumed :lol2:


Must be the name:whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Must be the name:whistling2:


Twas a Scene Name given to me by my sister...... 


So i just took it up :2thumb:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

i do believe more of a description is needed the cat problem i have is that i have spent my last 6 weekends (inbetween studying for gcses) building and planting several raised beds to which the cats then proceeded to dig up to leave a dirty mess im sick of it. over 40 quids worth of compost and seeds is now in the bin. i do believe i am allowed to be a hater and oh i also dont like the idea of my neighbours animal killing my tortoise so they need sorting


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sam432 said:


> i do believe more of a description is needed the cat problem i have is that i have spent my last 6 weekends (inbetween studying for gcses) building and planting several raised beds to which the cats then proceeded to dig up to leave a dirty mess im sick of it. over 40 quids worth of compost and seeds is now in the bin. i do believe i am allowed to be a hater and oh i also dont like the idea of my neighbours animal killing my tortoise so they need sorting


 
Cant you keep your tortoise in an enclosure if its a baby this would also keep it safe from birds and the like. Cats cant hurt an adult tortoise ask Fenwoman she has a toroise and many cats. I have worked in the Cat Rescue business for many years and get so sick of the calls that the neighbour has poisoned or shot the cat so I really dont do cat hating tbh


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

the tortoise side isnt that much a problem it just added to the rant lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sam432 said:


> thank you and u would you not be a hater if it was happening to you


Nope - long before I ever owned a cat I was always digging cat sh*t up out of my garden, but I blamed the owners not the cats and I used orange peel to keep the cats away.



Shell195 said:


> *1. If a Tom starts to mark his new territory you could mark over it yourself although it may surprise the neighbours!*


This tip made me laugh, cos my bosses at the sanctuary had been having a lot of probems with a local dog fox, so Allen walked around the perimeter and peed everywhere every night for a week - the fox never came back! :lol2: 


sam432 said:


> i do believe more of a description is needed the cat problem i have is that i have spent my last 6 weekends (inbetween studying for gcses) building and planting several raised beds to which the cats then proceeded to dig up to leave a dirty mess im sick of it. over 40 quids worth of compost and seeds is now in the bin. i do believe i am allowed to be a hater and oh i also dont like the idea of my neighbours animal killing my tortoise so they need sorting


I told you in my very first post - where you dig, cats dig! You've softened and broken up the soil and made it lovely and friable, therefore meaning that the cat can come along and with little effort dig a hole, cr*p in it and bury it and walk away - all with minimum effort. Why would he go next door and dig through solid chunks of soil or clay just to have a cr*p???

Like I said, whenever you turn over soil and break it up and plant your plants, put stuff down straight away to keep the cats away!

Cats absolutely hate the herb Rue - plant rue in between your flowers in the bed that you've just planted and they'll stay away. It's quite a pretty herb with blue flowers, but they can't stand the smell of it. Alternatively see if you can buy some rue oil and use that.

.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

i dont think i will ever own a car ever but a vicious greyhound maybe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sam432 said:


> i dont think i will ever own a car ever but a vicious greyhound maybe


 

:2wallbang:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :2wallbang:


:2wallbang: Me too!!

I've got a car and cats, but I haven't got a vicious greyhound! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :2wallbang: Me too!!
> 
> I've got a car and cats, but I haven't got a vicious greyhound! :lol2:


 

Do Greyhounds come in a vicious variety then :lol2:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

we have this same problem bud!

our front garden is my garden...where my rabbits graze, my kids play and my flowers grow.

well, they would if the local cats didnt dig and shit everywhere!

my neighbour has 3 lovely cats and she works full time, but the cats can get into her house so they never mess outside. however, theres about 10 stray/left outside 24-7 cats around here who love to use my garden as a public loo. i have to scrape heep and heeps of the stuff up!

all i can suggest is the 'get off' cat repellent. its green jelly stuff and smells like toilet cleaner lol its works, for a week then you have to put more down. also, the cats will always find a new spot so you have to find that too! grrrrr!

i know how frustrated you are. i was battleing this problem all last year...and still am now. people should take more responsability for their pets and clean the shit up themselfs! grrrr


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Get off really does work, because it's based on herbs that cats hate the smell of. Unfortunately, like everything that has a smell, the smell eventually fades out, so you have to keep putting it down if the cats are determined to use your garden.

or, like I said earlier, you could plant the herb Rue as a permanent planting and that should keep them away!

If you knew whose cats they were you could always shovel it up and go and dump it on their garden. My ex-husband did that and, after they complained about him doing it, they eventually apologised for the cat being a nuisance! :lol2:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Shell195: pm'd you.


Ok. Confused now. When did the vicious greyhound come into it?

The way I dealt with the whole cat crap situation in our garden was to arm myself with a supersoaker containing cold water (we kept it in the fridge between uses). Whenever the offending individual appeared in the garden I would charge out of the back door squirting the cat and shouting. Cat thinks "Oh :censor:. Big, loud, shaven monkey and it's making me cold". After a month or so they stop coming into the garden. Problem solved. Nobody gets hurt and the cat goes and craps in somebody elses garden instead :2thumb:.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Water soakers didn't work with our next door neighbours. Our cats spent the majority of their outside time sunbathing in our garden and defending it from the other neighbourhood cats. Our git of an old next door neighbour used to use a super soaker and spray them when they were in our garden or on our shed/garage roofs etc etc.

Queue git of a next door neighbour getting a little rabbit. Our other neighbour who had rabbits and was lovely to the cats never had a problem with babies, adults, cages left open all day etc. But the git of a neighbours rabbit ended up in Harriet's mouth and at the back door:whistling2:...Harriet being one of our cats at the time. 

The git of a next door neighbour continued to spray the cats in our garden (He didn't know Harriet was the one who had taken off with the rabbit), just like they had done for years and proceeded to get another rabbit. Queue Harriet hopping over the fence and stealing that rabbit too and handing it to us at the back door. That one was perfectly healthy and didn't even have a cut on it, seemed pretty chilled out too, but the git of a neighbour decided to break it's neck to prove some kind of point.

Moral of the story, don't :censor: off cats in their own garden


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> Shell195: pm'd you.
> 
> 
> Ok. Confused now. When did the vicious greyhound come into it?
> ...


Ah Paul doesnt take much to confused you now does it? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And thats how we trained our cats to stop clawing my carpet. A nice swift soaking.

The vicious grayhound came about by the OP as he thinks tearing a cat limb from limb will help eliminate the poop, instead of doing the stuff suggesting by Shell & Feorag


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Katiexx said:


> Moral of the story, don't :censor: off cats in their own garden


Quite agree. If they're not in your garden then there is no need to bother them.



EmmaApple said:


> The vicious grayhound came about by the OP as he thinks tearing a cat limb from limb will help eliminate the poop, instead of doing the stuff suggesting by Shell & Feorag


Ah. All now becomes clear. Now I understand why the :2wallbang:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Paulusworm said:


> Quite agree. If they're not in your garden then there is no need to bother them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. All now becomes clear. Now I understand why the :2wallbang:


pm replied to and much appreciated:no1:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> nope. I value life over a few plants any day.


i never said i wanted to kill them lol and a few plants is hundreds of them but i get way ya mean if the cats were friendly and all of them didnt use my garden as a toilet i wouldnt mind them. i in no way want to casue them harm just want them out of the garden. the vicious grey hound menat nothing as i sed i wouldnt and couldnt harm them i dont even like the idea of the super soaker lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well is your whole garden covered ith plants?

if not why not loosen up some more soil and leave that alone for them to use and put orange peal in the part you use for plants?..... X x X


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

most of my garden is veg and wat isnt is slabs or the tort run i think im going to invest in the spray system thing thanks everyone


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The spray system sounds good to me:2thumb:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

goooood lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

As many of you know by now, I am a crabby old cat owning countrywoman. A little point I would like to make is that often, so called cat plop isn't cat plop at all, but hedgepig plop.
A good friend of mine who has a huge garden in town, was moaning like mad at the neighbours cat which, she said, was plopping on her lawn.
I mentioned that this was unusual as her lawn is shaved , the plop was not buried. I said it could possibly be hedgepig plop. She disagreed with me and continued moaning about the cat next door. Then, their neighbours went on holiday for 2 weeks and the cat went into a cattery. But there was still fresh plop appearing in the lawn. So at my suggestion, she put out a dish of tinned cat food, tuned the outside lights on and sat my the patio doors for a couple of nights. Eventually, they actually saw a very big hedgepig eat the food, then wander off. Next morning she went to pick up the empty dish and not 10 foot away was a big fresh 'cat' plop!!


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

its cats, iv seen them lol plus our garden never ever gets hedghogs on it lol it would be cool if it did


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sam432 said:


> its cats, iv seen them lol plus our garden never ever gets hedghogs on it lol it would be cool if it did


 Wow....you have the only garden in the whole of the UK which never has hedgepigs in. You should contact the guinness book of records.
Why do you say that you haven't any in your garden? They are mainly nocturnal and very shy. You have them even if you don't see them.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

wow hegehogs can climb fences one side of the garden has the neighbours 6ft fence on it so does the bottom and the other side has little 3ft fence on the otherside of the hedge so either they come down my garden path with the cats over the road or they dont come in at all lol and i doubt every garden in the country does get them


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

also the cat poo and it is cat poo is in the raised veg garden raised by about 2feet


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

we deffo dont get hedgehogs in our garden! were surrounded by main roads and our back garden leads onto tescos carpark! there aint a field for miles!

and weve seen the cats actually do it.

id love to have hedgehogs in our garden tho! it would be an extremely rare sighting round here!


also, im now going to start scooping up the poop and putting it on the owners gardens. i know who most of them are! mwahahahaaaaa


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

oooooh good idea there is quite a quite a few cats near me so i will ahev to visit lots of houses lol theres one cat with three legs and one that is huge black thing its a bigun lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sam432 said:


> wow hegehogs can climb fences one side of the garden has the neighbours 6ft fence on it so does the bottom and the other side has little 3ft fence on the otherside of the hedge so either they come down my garden path with the cats over the road or they dont come in at all lol and i doubt every garden in the country does get them


 Hedgepigs are actually very good climbers.
You may well have cat plop in your garden, but I can assure you that you will also have hedgepigs visiting. Do some research on the species, you will learn an awful lot about them . They are fascinating creatures. Your raised beds and fences are no problem at all for one.At the very least, you won't be ignorant about the species even if it doesn't solve your poo problem.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sadly we dont get Hedgehogs in our garden as it is cat proofed with a 6 ft fence with a wire overhang BUT we do get them outside the back fence as you can hear them snuffling about.(we back on to woods and Parkland)

Hedgehogs are excellent climbers and do live in Urban gardens. Our Sanctuary also helps Hedgehogs they are wonderful little things


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

i just cant see a hedgehog climbimg up then down a 6ft fence to be quite honest neither can i see it climbing a 3ft fence then a further 4 ft of privet hegde also were are they coming from. the three houses with ajoining gardens are slabbed over. iv never seen one alive or squished on the road tbh i dont think they visit my garden i would love it if they did, we used to have a few nestled at the bottom of a clippings pile at my old house they were fun to watch lol


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

is there anyway to attract them into the garden?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

OMG YOUR NOT ARE YOU?!?!

i think that might get you a bad reputation in you local area if you send cats to yse the loo in other people's garden lol..... X x X


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

wat do u mean


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

sorry im in a winding mood i was saying are you thinking of making the cats go to other gardens lol im winding my whole housewhole up..... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

get a green house :2thumb: with laser beams an double locking :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

LMAO lol 

NOOOO YOU GOT IT WRON ITS:

brick walled green house with lost of windows 
laser beems
atoumatic water guns and orange peal essance

:lol2::lol2:......... X x X


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

lols all around


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

off topic i know but does anybody wonna buy my cold its annoying me :bash:..... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nopes you can sell it back to yourself at a profit :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

c'mon 50p free p&p?

offer no lower than 49p lol.... X x X


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> c'mon 50p free p&p?
> 
> offer no lower than 49p lol.... X x X


keep it an i will pay you 75p:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A generous offer! :whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hhhhmmmm not to sure about that..... X x X


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sam432 said:


> is there anyway to attract them into the garden?


 
The only way to attract Hedgies into the garden is to leave out catfood BUT if you do that you will have even more cats sh****g in your garden as they will use it as the local meeting place, great food and even better toilets:lol2: so maybe not a good idea


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

HOW ABOUT THIS HUN:

Epping Forest Hedgehog Rescue - Stop Cats or Foxes stealing the hedgehog’s food

IM MAKING ONE OUT OF AN RUB .... X x X


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

mmm ye but cats will still come for a look and leave a present lol


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

then thats when you get the orange peel essance and super soker lol.... X x X


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

iv ordered the automatic water thingy lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG









Armed and Dangerous!!









Your family will never see you again - you'll be on cat squirting duty!! :lol2:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

not really lol its motion activated so u leave it in garden wen a cat comes it squirts water hahahaha im gunna love it lol


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Get off really does work, because it's based on herbs that cats hate the smell of. Unfortunately, like everything that has a smell, the smell eventually fades out, so you have to keep putting it down if the cats are determined to use your garden.
> 
> or, like I said earlier, you could plant the herb Rue as a permanent planting and that should keep them away!
> 
> If you knew whose cats they were you could always shovel it up and go and dump it on their garden. My ex-husband did that and, after they complained about him doing it, they eventually apologised for the cat being a nuisance! :lol2:


OMG thats so funny! Sorry lol, has anyone else heard that cats don't like menthol smelling things? so if you planted some mint that might keep them away too.



fenwoman said:


> Wow....you have the only garden in the whole of the UK which never has hedgepigs in. You should contact the guinness book of records.
> Why do you say that you haven't any in your garden? They are mainly nocturnal and very shy. You have them even if you don't see them.


Fenwomen do hedgepigs go in yards in towns too? im forever getting s*** in my yard, but i never see the culprits....but were right by the city centre with houses all around. 



Shell195 said:


> The only way to attract Hedgies into the garden is to leave out catfood BUT if you do that you will have even more cats sh****g in your garden as they will use it as the local meeting place, great food and even better toilets:lol2: so maybe not a good idea


:lol2: xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> Sorry lol, has anyone else heard that cats don't like menthol smelling things? so if you planted some mint that might keep them away too.


Some cats don't like strong menthol stuff like Olbas oil, some quite like it. I have a Siamese with chronic sinusitis and we 'steam' her with Olbas oil in hot water to help her breathing and I put it on my pillow when she's really bad, cos she sleeps in bed with me with her head on my pillow - it certainly wouldn't stop her cr*pping in someone's garden.

And I very much doubt that mint would keep them away either, cos all my Somalis are addicted to mint in any shape or form. They'll stick their heads in your mouth if you're sucking a mint or have just cleaned your teeth, so mint wouldn't stop any of my Somalis cr*pping in anyone's garden either. :lol2: (not that they do cos they aren't allowed outside!)


Of course there is the possibility that my cats are the exception or are just plain 'odd', but as a love of catnip and mint in any shape or form is genetic, then my Somalis won't be the only ones who like it!


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

haha dint get the water one in the end, i gt the high pitch thing its brill no more cats only problem is i can sometimes hear it and it drives my nephew wild lol so i just have to switch it off wen we go out other wise brill would recomend it.


----------

